# L numbers



## andy1985 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi 
would bristlenose be to small with a kigoma full grown or should i go for some slightly larger L number.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Seeing that L-number plecos can be quite pricey, while I can buy BN plecos for next to nothing, I'd go with the latter. BN plecos are also better at algae control than most other plecos, in case that's what you have in mind.

That said, a fully grown Front can _try_ to swallow a pleco even if it's to big to actually get down. The pleco will then spread the spines next to its gills, and get stuck in the Front's mouth. This usually means the end for both fish.

If you have a colony of expensive Fronts that you treasure, housing them with plecos might not be the smartest thing to do.


----------



## andy1985 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the advice more manual labour for me


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

There are some plecos that do fairly well with frontosa. As long as you stay away from the smaller species such as Ancistrus, Hypancistrus, and Peckoltia you should be fine. From a purist point of view of course, they do come from different parts of the world, but anyone who has ever kept frontosa and pleco's know they are both pretty hardy species.

So for pleco's, we of course want something that gets some size to them, say at least 6 inches not counting tails.

here are some ideas of L numbers to search for.

L07 vampire pleco, gets 10-12 inches and is a nice spotted pleco.
L14 Sunshine pleco, get 12-15 inches and is nice site in an aquarium, maybe the best looking pleco IMO.
L24 Flame pleco, 12-15 inches, nice red edging to fins.
L25 Scarlett pleco, 12-15 inches, grayish/red to grayish/yellow, not as red as name implies.
L26 blue spot pleco 11 inches, nice armored type with bluish/white spots.
L27 royal 15 inches, many royals get pretty big.
L47 mango pleco 11 inches, nice greenish brown with yellowish/white edged fins.
L48 gold spot pleco 10-12 inches, another gold nugget type.
L 56 Parancistrus aurantiacus rubber pleco 8-10 inches, my favorite, range from yellow/orange to solid black or calico. color can change so beware if your orange prize reverts back to black
L81 small spot nugget, 10-12 inches, with very fine small spots.
L90 royal, 15 inch.
L114 leopard pleco 10-12 inches, one of my favorites, opposite coloration of nuggets, these are gold/orange with huge black spots.
L142 big white spot pleco, 10-12 inch, black with big white spots.
L182 starlight bushynose, ancistrus, 8-9 inch, black with white spots.
L273 titanic pleco 10-12 inches, very similar to leopard pleco, more blotchy instead of spots.
L282 galaxy pleco, 12 inches, black with white spots.
L362 12-15 inches, black with white spots.

Thats my list, feel free to add any that i may have missed.
Alot of these guys are $100-200, but some can be had for $35 if small.
Main thing, is if you have acrylic tanks, these big guys can scratch them, so best to use glass tanks with them, or not be someone who gets stressed about scratches on your acrylic tanks.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I wouldn't put many L# in the higher ph environment which should be your ideal ph for your frontosa.

Since Trizo listed some L# so I will go from there.

I only found the L200 and L128 do extremnely well with higher ph.

L07 would not go over 9" in our home aquarium. I haven't see one more than that nor the people I talked to or sold to.

Panaque type should really be in softer water. 
I would stay away from L18, 81. 85, and 177 for higher ph. These are all gold nugget type.
L47 will not do too well with higher ph.

L27, one of the highest price panaque, stay away from those as many will sell your L190 which is the cheap one.

L48 is not a gold nugget (baryancistrus) type. L48 is a scobiancistrus which is like a L14. Don't get them small as they are very sensitative.

L56 is chubby pleco or parancistrus. This one will only grow to 4-5" max. the big one are the xantus which can be all black, all gold/yellow, or marble. Those can get up to 10". These are more like filter feeder. Again, not very good in higher ph.

L90 is papa panaque, not a royal though some type as a panaque.

L182 will do well in higher ph. They are aggressive though. One of the biggest ancistrus or bristlenose pleco.

And about the acrylic tank, I found only the wood eater like the panaque type will do some damage. The rest are ok.


----------

